# 2005 Altima Power locks not working with key fob



## JimmyM (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi, sorry if this has been covered before...did a search and couldn't find anything. 

Got a 2005 Altima 2.5S with power locks that aren't working with the electronic key fobs anymore. They work, just not with the fobs. Would this be a fuse out, or is it something more sinister in the key fob? 

Thanks for any help you can give me!


----------



## JimmyM (Feb 17, 2009)

Bump for help...thanks.


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

Have you replaced something simple as the batteries yet?


----------



## JimmyM (Feb 17, 2009)

No but they're all not working, not just one. I will check the batteries, though...is it possible they both could have gone dead at the same time? 

Thanks...I'm terrible with cars so I appreciate any help.


----------

